# Squirrel



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

Anyone besides me like to hunt squirrels in the winter? As soon as deer season is over, I can't wait.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Yea, me..


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

keyman said:


> Anyone besides me like to hunt squirrels in the winter? As soon as deer season is over, I can't wait.


I’m always ready for grouse, rabbit, and squirrels. I only stop for the rifle deer season because grouse stops.


- VHR


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I seem to have one of the only oaks that have acrons this year. As soon as rifle season is over I'll be hunting them.


----------



## TIMBECK (Jan 2, 2022)

Favorite time to hunt them , cold sunny morning with snow on the ground


----------



## HuskyDave (Nov 20, 2019)

When you hunt them on cold days, do you sit still or walk the woods? Which do you think works better?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

HuskyDave said:


> When you hunt them on cold days, do you sit still or walk the woods? Which do you think works better?


Both...


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

HuskyDave said:


> When you hunt them on cold days, do you sit still or walk the woods? Which do you think works





TIMBECK said:


> Favorite time to hunt them , cold sunny morning with snow on the ground


You bet, it don't get any better than that.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

HuskyDave said:


> When you hunt them on cold days, do you sit still or walk the woods? Which do you think works better?


Both work well, if ya can


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

HuskyDave said:


> When you hunt them on cold days, do you sit still or walk the woods? Which do you think works better?


I sit mornings and evenings and walk the midday before snow and once the white stuff comes, I walk all the time. I seem to find more up high getting some sun and not moving much once the snow and cold comes. Also the walking helps me stay a little warmer so I can stay out longer.


- VHR


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

I just sit upon my squirrel & chipmunk trifecta🤣... Chickens that toss their feed everywhere, a young oak that puts out acorns, and an old barn. Somehow, my walnut didn't fruit at all this season.. ok.

If I'm drinking, I just pound beers with the Crosman 1322 with me at the strategically placed picnic bench - when I'm sober it's the CVA turkey gun .410 birdshot loads. It's a blast!!!

I set a couple 5 gal water bucket traps too, to multiply the harvest. The local feed store has a pretty good sunflower, safflower, peanut mix that I intentionally spill here and there plus a couple slices of reject apples... sometimes a woodchuck appears too!

Life's good when my only frustration is finding tons of rabbit crap around the yard, but for some reason I never see 'em.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

& yes... mostly morning time... squirrels are crazy! You can nick one in the head with a pellet, and yet they roam back out a few minutes later - just gotta bust a nut, I guess🤣!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Sit for a half hour and if you don't see or hear any move a couple hundred of yards and sit again. Repeat as needed....


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

With this snow on the ground it should be easy to see if they are digging for acorns.


----------



## HuskyDave (Nov 20, 2019)

All good info. Been a while. I never had luck in the winter, mostly sat for them.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Now that the deer hunters are gone, it's time to blast some squirrels!!!


----------



## Clairebear (Mar 28, 2021)

HuskyDave said:


> When you hunt them on cold days, do you sit still or walk the woods? Which do you think works better?


Shoot from the kitchen table with the screens removed on the cold days, bird feeder squirrels are the tastiest.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Clairebear said:


> Shoot from the kitchen table with the screens removed on the cold days, bird feeder squirrels are the tastiest.


Damm thanks for the tip now i know why the old lady is made at me i keep forgetting to remove the screens !!


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

6Speed said:


> Now that the deer hunters are gone, it's time to blast some squirrels!!!


I was planning on getting out Saturday but that forecasted wind will be keeping the squirrels inside so I will be too. Maybe Sunday if the wind goes away. 


- VHR


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

It's time to take this new Henry out and see how it works on squirrels and rabbits.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Went out today and saw a dozen. Just shot one for food. They were everywhere stocking up for winter. Most I've seen in many years...

Here's a little fatty that sat up 15 yards from me. He was chewing on acorns and didn't give a rip I was there even when I pulled the camera out. I let him slide but he was a good one! It was his lucky day!!!


----------



## fishy cooler (2 mo ago)

Absolutely! Love hunting tree rats.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

You fellas seeing a bunch this year too? I can't remember how many years it's been since I have seen this many.


----------



## NaturalBornBluegiller (Sep 27, 2020)

Yes. Was just messing with my squirrel guns a few nights ago. I admittedly don't hunt them as much as I'd like, though.


----------



## NaturalBornBluegiller (Sep 27, 2020)

Yes. Was just messing with my squirrel guns a few nights ago. I admittedly don't hunt them as much as I'd like, though.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

I've got two reds in the freezer at the moment... meaning to make two more before getting all culinary on their arses. I have a year-round task keeping the reds down.

I don't like how the reds chase off the bigger meaters. Finally, a few blacks are moving in around my mulberry trees.

My neighborhood is ridiculous with squirrel population. There's A LOT of nut trees! But mostly the prime chunky meaters are living in people's yards, doing the welfare game raiding bird feeders.

Unfortunately, now-times aren't like old times when a fellow could just walk around popping stuff with a 410, using a youngster as a passport. Folks are much more scurred of guns nowadays and I don't have a son and the nephew is hundreds of miles away.

My property is surrounded by woods with plenty of predators, so I have to actually get off my butt if I want in on small game.

The easy times were in the fall this year with chipmunks. I had an absolute blast session beering at my picnic bench with a Crosman 1322 and some heavy pellets, but I didn't skin a single one. Haven't ever gotten down to chipmunk meat, but the thoughts were there.

Did I miss out? - seems it it would be like quail - not much meat but six or so on a plate could make a real nice sit & pick.


----------



## fishy cooler (2 mo ago)

I'm seeing a ton of fat squirrels. I'm at about 7 or 8 right now, but next week I'll be hitting it again.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Had lots of them back during deer season. It must be time to break out the 22 and collect some supper.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

6Speed said:


> You fellas seeing a bunch this year too? I can't remember how many years it's been since I have seen this many.


Out of control here. I've shot over 30 now from the yard. Got 2 boys ready to start hammering them soon.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I got a one a couple of days ago and now have two in the freezer, that's enough to make it worth cooking them up.


----------



## VetHuntRookie (Sep 18, 2021)

The last time I got out hunting was Oct 15th and I got this guy. Moved into my first house in November and was busy with that until December. Tried going out a few times but life got in the way. I’m taking Monday off work so if the snow passes by then and the winds stay down I will try to fill the game bag.










- VHR


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Bucman said:


> Out of control here. I've shot over 30 now from the yard. Got 2 boys ready to start hammering them soon.


I figured some of you'd beating them up! Here's a partial secret recipe for you guys..my wife won't give up the whole thing since it's a Scottish family recipe and she's that way!

Clean the rats up and cut them into 1/4 chunks. Put them in a pressure cooker and cook em down until they're tender. Use a pot pie recipe or better yet a Scottish Shepard's pie recipe and use the squirrel meat. It's killer for sure....sorry she won't give anyone the whole thing but it's great!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I love squirrel hunting!!!!!


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

6Speed said:


> I figured some of you'd beating them up! Here's a partial secret recipe for you guys..my wife won't give up the whole thing since it's a Scottish family recipe and she's that way!
> 
> Clean the rats up and cut them into 1/4 chunks. Put them in a pressure cooker and cook em down until they're tender. Use a pot pie recipe or better yet a Scottish Shepard's pie recipe and use the squirrel meat. It's killer for sure....sorry she won't give anyone the whole thing but it's great!


Now that's just not fair! I can make a great meat pie... but at least talk her into one, just one, choosing of an herb or spice... ppplleease


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Haven't got into squirrels in a long time. Seems the population in my haunts of the Allegan State Game area are, well, in bad condition. I think I logged about 15 miles of still hunting last fall and only killed 2. Maybe saw 10...

I'll try it again this year. Its too fun, and they taste too good to not give it a shot, but its tough to get motivated the past 4 or so years. Been that long since I found a good patch of em.


----------



## Slick8 (Oct 9, 2018)

Went out yesterday to a HAP property and State Game Land outside of St. Clair and walked both. Jumped 3 cottontails, never saw a squirrel. Need to bag one quickly for some fly tying materials.


----------

